# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  botox skutki uboczne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałabym pozbyć się zmarszczek wokół oczu i zastanawiam się czy nie zdecydowac się na botox. Mam jednka obawy, stąd moje pytanie.
Jakie mogą byc skutki uboczne zabiegu?

----------


## pani marusia

Przeważa opinia, że botoks ma wiele skutków ubocznych, jednak nie dajmy się zwariować. Tak naprawdę długotrwałe skutki stosowania botoxu nie są wystarczająco dobrze poznane, więc nikt nie jest w stanie powiedzieć, czy to szkodzi, czy nie. Zanim się zdecydujesz, poczytaj sobie o botoksie w internecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam teraz 63 lata. Zawsze dbałam o swój wygląd, więc na 60-te urodziny zafundowałam sobie botox, tym bardziej,że byłam jeszcze czynna zawodowo i zależało mi na młodszej buzi. Miałam "zrobione" kurze łapki koło oczu oraz tzw. lwią zmarszczkę między oczami. Moja twarz rzeczywiście wyglądała lepiej po zabiegu.Powtórzyłam te zabiegi jeszcze trzy razy dokładając sobie likwidacje zmarszczki koło ust..Niby nic się nie działo ale nie do końca. Nie miałam typowych powikłań jak.poduszeczki czy opadniete powieki itd. wygladałam rzeczywiście młodziej ale po nastrzyknieciach miałam inne problemy takie jak- spadek odporności- łapanie infekcji, gryp, zapalenia bakteryjne jelita (biegunki), zapalenie pęcherza oraz pogłębienie się problemów zdrowotnych już wcześniej istniejących(bóle kręgosłupa i stawów). Myślę, że jad kiełbasiany to jednak trucizna, która działa nie tylko miejscowo ale osłabia nasz system immunologiczny, niszczy watrobe itd.bo organizm przez te4-6 miesiecy musi ja wydalić i płaci za to cenę. Może u młodszych pań nie objawia się to tak widocznie. Jestem przekonana, że botox mi szkodził. Teraz dałam sobie spokój, stosuję tylko zabiegi pielęgnacyjne u kosmetyczki, zmarszczki wróciły ale jestem zdrowsza.
Krystyna

----------


## Jolanta

ja uważam, że teraz nie trzeba stosować tylko botoxu są zupełnie inne metody jak wypełnianie zmarszczek własnym tłuszczem lub kwasem hialuronowym, daje to bardzo fajne efekty, czasami nawet lepsze niż botox, a dla organizmu jest to dużo lepsze ponieważ kwas mamy naturalnie w organizmie i z wiekiem po prostu go ubywa i należy go uzupełniać , wiem, że zajmuje się takimi zabiegami dr Osuch z Warszawy i kobiety bardzo sobie chwalą

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 46 lat, poddalam sie 3 zabiegom botoxu i nie zauwazylam zadnych skutkow ubocznych. Oczywiscie decyzja o zabiegu musi byc przemyslana, ale z wlasnego doswiadczenia wiem, ze jest to bezpieczny zabieg. Najlepiej udac sie do profesjonalisty, który przedstawi nam wszystkie mozliwe skutki, ja botox robilam we Wrocławiu w gabinecie dr Kulczyckiej, która rozwiala wszystkie moje wątpliwosci. Szczerze polecam pania doktor!

----------


## Jak

Mam 39 lat. Od 32 roku życia robiłam dysport i botox co jakiś czas. Ostatnie ostrzyknięcie (w renomowanym gabinecie prze znanego lekarza) było dla mnie fatalne w skutkach. Po ostrzyknięciu dostałam porażenia nerwów obwodowych- opadnięta powieka i niedomykające się, niemrugające oko, porażenie języka i lewej częsci jamy ustnej- niemożność gryzienia i przeżuwania lewą stroną, to samo z piciem. Twarz z lewej strony opadła łącznie z kącikiem ust, natomiast prawa została wyciągnięta w prawo i do góry (powstał grymas na twarzy). Z uwagi na lewy kącik ust, śliniłam się nagminnie. Dodatkowe objawy to utrata mocy w mięśniach ud i przedramion (przed zastrzykiem chodziłąm na fitness 2-3 razy w tygodniu. Po nie byłam w stanie przejść przez rozgrzewkę), miałam uczucie jakby moje nogi były z betonu. Traciłam czucie w mięsniach, zaczynały drżeć. Było to przerażające doznanie). Miałam problemy ze słuchem- nadwrażliwość na dźwięk i efekt jakby odbijania się dźwięków z jednego ucha do drugiego. Bolały mnie oczy. Miałam nadwrażliwość na światło i migające obrazy (czułam jakbym traciła świadomość, mdlała). Miałam problemy z prowadzeniem samochodu- brak wyczucia odległości- nie mieściłam się w pasach. No i z powodu tak skumulowanych doznań miałam napady lękowe- coś strasznego!
Leczyłam się neurologicznie. Dostałam zestaw leków łącznie z 20 zastrzykami Nivalinu i fizjoterapią. Po 5 miesiącach moja twarz wróciła w 80 procentach do normy. To samo ze słuchem. Po roku objawy ze strony mięśni nóg i przedramion ustąpiły. Twarz po roku wróciła do normy.
Przestrzegam aby dobrze przeanalizować możliwe skutki uboczne zanim zdecydujemy się na ostrzyknięcie. U nas w Polsce nie mówi się otwarcie w gabinetach o możliwych skutkach ubocznych botoxu i dysportu. Próbuje się wmówić, że jedynymi skutkami ubocznymi może być opadająca powieka czy siniaki czyli nic nieznaczące incydenty. O tych prawdziwych, zagrażających zdrowiu a nawet życiu nic się nie wspomina (są zarejestrowane oficjalnie zgony z powodu ostrzyknięć). Natomiast na stronach anglojęzycznych aż buzuje od przerażających historii o których dowiedziałam się dopiero po tym jak mnie się przydarzyło to o czym napisałam. Warto wspomnieć, że po rejestracji leku, wiele lat po bo w 2009 FDA nakazała firmom produkującym botox i dysport dokonać korekty informacji dla pacjentów i firmy przyznały, że zdarza się, że bitulina nie zawsze zostaje tam gdzie powinna ale może przenieść się w inne rejony ciała i najgorsze jest to, że nieznana jest przyczyna (lub ukrywana) tego faktu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! czyli dlaczego i jak migruje do innych partii ciała!!!!!! Warto zastanowić się jeszcze nad jedną sprawą- jeżeli lekarze nie informują nas o tak dramatycznych, możliwych skutkach, my nie mając pojęcia o tym, że to co nam się przydarzyło jest skutkiem ostrzyknięcia botoxem czy dysportem nie jesteśmy w stanie nic z tym faktem zrobić i jesteśmy pozostawieni sami sobie!! Do tego lekarze nie wiedzą jak leczyć i co robić gdy pojawią się poważne skutki uboczne ostrzyknięcia bo naprawdę niewiadomo co robić!!! Czy to nie jest przerażające?
Napisałam to dla zwiększenia świadomości innych kobiet, które bez namysłu poddają się ostrzyknięciom. Efekt botoxu dysportu jest rewelacyjny, sama jestem od niego uzależniona, ale przed następnym zastrzykiem powstrzymuje mnie to przez co przeszłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie stosowałam botoxu bo zdecydowałam się na wypełnianie kwasem hialuronowym. Nie wiem czy rzeczywiście skutki uboczne botoxu są tak poważne, bo powiem szczerze, że słyszałam również pozytywne opinie. Ja z kwasu hialuronowego jestem mega zadowolona i polecam tę metodę osobą, które boją zdecydować się na botox. Dr Surowiak, u którego wykonywałam zabieg, jest doświadczonym specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. Można liczyć na wiele informacji, porad, wskazówek i na pewno nie namawia natarczywie na zabieg tylko decyzję pozostawia pacjentce. Polecam.

----------


## katania

Jak się wpisze w Google "botox side effects" to pojawi się lista możliwych skutków ubocznych botoksu: 
W skrócie botoks na twarzy może wywołać: 
- opadnięcie powieki (ptoza) 
- nienormalny/botoksowy uśmiech 
- wysuszenie oka albo nadmierne łzawienie 
W rzadkich / najgorszych przypadkach botoks powoduje:
 - osłabienie mięśni organizmu
 - problemy ze wzrokiem, oddychaniem i przełykaniem

----------


## Fiolecik

Botox wcale nie jest taki dobry. Po botoxie w krakowskim salonie, nie zauważyłam żadnych efektów. Niestety zmarszczki nie zniknęły. Teraz bardzo pomaga mi bio-serum relaksujące hb. Używam go regularnie i dzięki temu efekty są widoczne. A botoxu nie polecam...

----------


## Agnes123

Ja robiłam botox jakiś czas temu. Jestem zadowolona. robiłam lwią zmarszczkę i faktycznie zmarszczki się zmniejszyły, a  efekt jest bardzo naturalny. Ale trzeba pójść do odpowiedniego specjalisty. Mogę polecić dr Noszczyk. Przyjmuje w Melitusie w Warszawie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest to zbyt ryzykowny zabieg.. po co się narażać?! Ja regularnie chodzę do kosmetyczki + stosuję w domu Krem kolagenowy i odbudowujący hb i to w zupełności wystarcza!

----------


## szczypiorek

ja regularnie co 6 miesiecy wstrzykuje sobie botox odkad skonczylam 31 lat i jestem ogromna fanka tego zabiegu. Nigdy nie wystapily u mnie zadne skutki uboczne, dzieki temu ze zostalam o nich poinformowana podczas pierwszej wizyty i stosowalam sie do wszystkich zalecen mojego lekarza  :Smile:  Efekty są fantastyczne, zmarszczki na czole w ogole sie nie rysuja, do tego wyglada to bardzo naturalnie. Nikt z moich znajomych nawet nie podejrzewa ze wykorzystuje dobrodziejstwa medycyny estetycznej  :Smile:  Uwazam ze efekty zabiegu zaleza od lekarza ktory je wykonuje. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z mojego, jest bardzo dokladny i mam do niego pelne zaufanie. To dr Krzysztof Miracki z kliniki beautymed, bardzo go polecam, jak botox to tylko u niego  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potraktowałam czoło botoxem po raz pierwszy i ostatni, efekt opadła mi powieka. Za własne pieniądze i na własne życzenie.

----------


## Sylwia Pasieczna

właśnie w przypadku opadającej powieki często stosuje się botoks - pozwala ją podnieść i na prawdę przynosi to dobre efekty,
a z ciekawostek, to są tez inne teorie na temat botoksu :Smile:  : pragnieniakobiet.pl/botoks-poprawia-nastroj/

----------


## pati888

na szczęście u mnie nic takiego się nie wydarzyło, miałam wstrzykiwany botox u dr Moniki Grzesiak 2 tygodnie temu, pierwszy efekt jakoś widziałam 2 - 3 dnia, niespecjalnie bolało, na twarzy oczywiście po zabiegu było widać drobne zasinienia po wkłuciach, ale mało widoczne, wszystko szybko wróciło do normy. efekt super.

----------


## Owiekje

na szczęście bez skutków uibocznych  :Smile:

----------


## Liliana 86

Skutki uboczne to niestety powszechne zjawisko.... Ja np. miałam jakieś małe krwiaki, bo igła w czasie strzyknięcia natrafiła na naczynie. Na szczęście byłam pod dobrymi rękoma w warszawskim melitusie i szybko się z tym uporałam. Tak z innej beczki to najgorsze według mnie są sytuacje, jak ktoś się uzależni....Takie Panie, jak na mój gust wyglądają już jak ofiary.

----------


## Manila

Ja miałam skutki uboczne po podaniu botoxu w lwią zmarszczkę w postaci potwornych bóli głowy i nie do opisania ból gałek ocznych  które trwały ponad 2 miesiące dzień w dzień ... zabieg miałam robiony w renomowanej placówce wiem ze był wykonany dobrze,ale co z tego ... przypuszczam że po tym doświadczeniu nabawiłam się wiece zmarszczek od 2 miesięcznego płaczu i braku możliwości normalnego funkcjonowania. Poza tym skóra po pewnym czasie zaczęła mi się zaginać w innych miejscach niż wcześniej.(mam 28 lat, botx miałam rok wcześniej)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według mnie botox nie jest taki straszny, wiadomo że kilka dni po zabiegu sa zasinienia, czasem odrętwienie się takie czuje, ale efekty są fajne. No ja sama jestem po 5 zabiegach, powiecie za wiele może ale mnie to odpowiada. Lepiej się z tym czuje i dlatego to robie. Polecam jedna z Warszawskich klinik u rd Grzesiak

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam w Warszawie na Francuskiej w Magnolium u babki. Robi japonski cosmolifting. Polecam ten zabieg. Bezpieczny i naturalny. Na botox nigdy nie pójde bo same ostrzykiwania mnie odstraszają plus skutki uboczne.

----------


## Elunia

W tych wszystkich programach pokazują takie złe skutki botoksu, sama nie wiem czy bym się zdecydowała...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Według mnie botox nie jest taki straszny, wiadomo że kilka dni po zabiegu sa zasinienia, czasem odrętwienie się takie czuje, ale efekty są fajne. No ja sama jestem po 5 zabiegach, powiecie za wiele może ale mnie to odpowiada. Lepiej się z tym czuje i dlatego to robie. Polecam jedna z Warszawskich klinik u rd Grzesiak



Zasinienia? hmm robiłam juz wiele razy, ten zabieg nazywany jest zresztą lunchowym i nigdy zasinień nie miałam, ale oczywiście zależy gdzie się go robi.  Ja zawsze wracam do DorMed w Bydgoszczy, fantastyczna profesjonalna Pani doktor Lorkowska-Czosnyka, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja czytałam, że jest wiele przypadków śmiertelnych po botoksie. Choć sama się poddawałam takim zabiegom już więcej tego nie zrobię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś wie co to za toksyna botulinowa i czy posiada badania.

----------


## Guacamole

hej, a może zamiast botoksu to lepiej się zdecydować na zabiegi z kwasem hialuronowym i właśnie mezoterapię? ja niestety już w młodym wieku "złapałam" pierwsze zmarszczki i takie rodzaje zabiegu mi bardzo pomogły. nie wiem do końca jak sytuacja się przedstawia w przypadku głębokich zmarszczek, ale jak coś to przecież zawsze można się skonsultować z lekarzem. mi zabieg wykonywał dr Hudyma i żadnych powikłań nie było.

----------


## izula

prawdziwy botoks wstrzykiwany przez profesjonaliste nie niesie ze soba ryzyka. No chyba, ze ktos jest uczulony. Ale to o tym juz powie ci lekarz jak sie zdecydujesz. Ja zdecydowalam sie na botoks u Dr Checinskiego w Warszawie i jest bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:  powiekszalam u niego tez piersi i jest super

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robilam sobie botoks w Siemianowicach Slaskich w Euro Klinice  euro-klinika.pl i obyło się bez żadnych komplikacji ani skutków ubocznych. Wszystko ładnie i naturalnie wyglada  :Smile:

----------


## Daria45

jak znajdziesz dobrego lekarza to obejdzie się bez skutków ubocznych. Ale trzeba też pamiętać, ze botoks działa miejscowo, nie na całą powierzchnie twarzy. Sprawdź czy lekarz ma uprawnienia do wykonywania zabiegów i nie skuszaj się na pozornie niskie ceny. Ja od siebie mogę polecić dr. Bohdana Potockiego, nie naciąga, doradzi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutki uboczne zawsze są, ale dobry kamuflaż i można to ukryć. Polecam Earthnicity Minerals.
Sprawdza się doskonale, wiem po sobie  :Smile:

----------


## ksia

czesc od 3 lat wstrzykiwalam sobie botox jedynym skutiem ubocznym była opadajaca powieka która po 2tyg wracala do normy.Po przeczytaniu wcześniejszych wpisow już nie będę robic tego zabiegu.Dlatego ze tak naprawdę nie wiemy jaki efekt skutkow ubocznych będziemy mieć za pare lat,i teraz mysle sobie ze kłopoty z jelitami mam może od botoxu.Czytajac o co pisały inne osoby może to być powiazane.Pracuje w gabinecie medycyny estetycznej  żadna z pacjenteka nie narzeka.WKONCU to jad kiełbasiany wiec nie mamy pewności jak zadziała na nasz organizm

----------


## kolagenowaa

Jeżeli chodzi o zabiegi kosmetyczne to jedynym ryzykiem jest nieodpowiednie wykonanie. Dlatego ja dwa razy się zastanawiam zanim przekroczę próg salonu. Ostatnio mi koleżanka podpowiedziała, że większość sprzętów w polskich gabinetach kosmetycznych dostarcza ForSpa Group i zawsze można do nich napisać w razie jakichkolwiek obaw i wątpliwości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam robiony botox już 2 razy i jestem bardzo zadowolona  :Smile:  Bardzo długo się utrzymują efekty a jeśli zabieg jest wykonany przez dobrego specjalistę to wszystko pięknie wygląda  :Smile:  Ja sobie chwalę dr. Żukowską, byłam u niej w Łodzi i jestem bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po wstrzyknięciu botoxu pojawił się worek pod jednym okiem, który jest już od 1,5 miesiąca. Szczepią i łzawią mi oczy już 4 tydzień. Używam kropli z antybiotykiem od okulisty. Miałam objawy grypopodobne,pojawiła się opryszczka i poty nocne w okolicy karku oraz okresowe duszności. Moje samopoczucie psychiczne okropne.Postarzałam się przez to zamiast się odmłodzić, jak twierdził lekarz. Najbardziej pragnę mieć z powrotem stare zmarszczki wokół oczu, boję się  żeby wory nie zostały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyGabi 50

Witam stosuję botox na lwią zmarszczkę i kurze łapki  od 14 lat co 6, 7 miesięcy- póki co jestem bardzo zadowolona .Nigdy nie miałam żadnych skutków ubocznych.2 razy reklamowałam u dermatolog bo dalej miałam zmarszczki.Mam nadzieję ,że dalej nic złego mi się nie przytrafi .Wiem co piszę , bo piszę prawdę .aiałam wiele zabiegów a od 3 lat robię nici PDOi też jest ok.Mam 53 lata i wyglądam super ,żadnych sztucznych min czy powikłań dLATEGO JAK TO PRZECZYTAŁAM  , to aż mi się włosy ,,zjeżyły na głowie.''..ale będę robić dalej...

----------


## TVN Style

Wiemy, że wiele osób pada ofiarą błędów lekarzy medycyny estetycznej. Nie każdy potrafi o tym rozmawiać ale też nie każdy musi z tym żyć. Jeśli jesteś taką osobą, TVN Style może Ci pomóc. Wyślij zgłoszenie z opisem swojej historii na adres bledy@tvn.pl. Koniecznie załącz zdjęcia części ciała, których dotyczy Twój problem. Możemy sprawić, że lustro znów stanie się Twoim przyjacielem.

----------


## Martusia

Hmmm... ja tam wolę uniknąć błędów i pogodzić się ze zmarszczkami, w końcu to oznaka mojej dojrzałości i mądrości, nie tylko starości  :Wink:  szczerze, jeśli chodzi o twarz, to nie ryzykowałabym podobnych zabiegów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mam 39 lat. Od 32 roku życia robiłam dysport i botox co jakiś czas. Ostatnie ostrzyknięcie (w renomowanym gabinecie prze znanego lekarza) było dla mnie fatalne w skutkach. Po ostrzyknięciu dostałam porażenia nerwów obwodowych- opadnięta powieka i niedomykające się, niemrugające oko, porażenie języka i lewej częsci jamy ustnej- niemożność gryzienia i przeżuwania lewą stroną, to samo z piciem. Twarz z lewej strony opadła łącznie z kącikiem ust, natomiast prawa została wyciągnięta w prawo i do góry (powstał grymas na twarzy). Z uwagi na lewy kącik ust, śliniłam się nagminnie. Dodatkowe objawy to utrata mocy w mięśniach ud i przedramion (przed zastrzykiem chodziłąm na fitness 2-3 razy w tygodniu. Po nie byłam w stanie przejść przez rozgrzewkę), miałam uczucie jakby moje nogi były z betonu. Traciłam czucie w mięsniach, zaczynały drżeć. Było to przerażające doznanie). Miałam problemy ze słuchem- nadwrażliwość na dźwięk i efekt jakby odbijania się dźwięków z jednego ucha do drugiego. Bolały mnie oczy. Miałam nadwrażliwość na światło i migające obrazy (czułam jakbym traciła świadomość, mdlała). Miałam problemy z prowadzeniem samochodu- brak wyczucia odległości- nie mieściłam się w pasach. No i z powodu tak skumulowanych doznań miałam napady lękowe- coś strasznego!
> Leczyłam się neurologicznie. Dostałam zestaw leków łącznie z 20 zastrzykami Nivalinu i fizjoterapią. Po 5 miesiącach moja twarz wróciła w 80 procentach do normy. To samo ze słuchem. Po roku objawy ze strony mięśni nóg i przedramion ustąpiły. Twarz po roku wróciła do normy.
> Przestrzegam aby dobrze przeanalizować możliwe skutki uboczne zanim zdecydujemy się na ostrzyknięcie. U nas w Polsce nie mówi się otwarcie w gabinetach o możliwych skutkach ubocznych botoxu i dysportu. Próbuje się wmówić, że jedynymi skutkami ubocznymi może być opadająca powieka czy siniaki czyli nic nieznaczące incydenty. O tych prawdziwych, zagrażających zdrowiu a nawet życiu nic się nie wspomina (są zarejestrowane oficjalnie zgony z powodu ostrzyknięć). Natomiast na stronach anglojęzycznych aż buzuje od przerażających historii o których dowiedziałam się dopiero po tym jak mnie się przydarzyło to o czym napisałam. Warto wspomnieć, że po rejestracji leku, wiele lat po bo w 2009 FDA nakazała firmom produkującym botox i dysport dokonać korekty informacji dla pacjentów i firmy przyznały, że zdarza się, że bitulina nie zawsze zostaje tam gdzie powinna ale może przenieść się w inne rejony ciała i najgorsze jest to, że nieznana jest przyczyna (lub ukrywana) tego faktu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! czyli dlaczego i jak migruje do innych partii ciała!!!!!! Warto zastanowić się jeszcze nad jedną sprawą- jeżeli lekarze nie informują nas o tak dramatycznych, możliwych skutkach, my nie mając pojęcia o tym, że to co nam się przydarzyło jest skutkiem ostrzyknięcia botoxem czy dysportem nie jesteśmy w stanie nic z tym faktem zrobić i jesteśmy pozostawieni sami sobie!! Do tego lekarze nie wiedzą jak leczyć i co robić gdy pojawią się poważne skutki uboczne ostrzyknięcia bo naprawdę niewiadomo co robić!!! Czy to nie jest przerażające?
> Napisałam to dla zwiększenia świadomości innych kobiet, które bez namysłu poddają się ostrzyknięciom. Efekt botoxu dysportu jest rewelacyjny, sama jestem od niego uzależniona, ale przed następnym zastrzykiem powstrzymuje mnie to przez co przeszłam.


Ja też skusiłam się na botox pierwszy i ostatni raz, miałam bardzo widoczna lwią zmarszczkę. Pani doktor również upierała się przy tym, że oprócz uczucia ciężkiego czoła i kilku siniaków nic mi nie bedzie. Jestem 7 dzień po zabiegu, dzień w dzień boli mnie głowa, również opadła prawa powieka, powoduję to ból oczodołu. Wstaję rano z podpuchniętymi oczami, mało tego mam uczucie suchości jednego i drugiego oka. Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią, że osłabione zostają też inne mieśnie, nie wiem jak to możliwe. Ale drżą mi ręce i kolana po wysiłku. Powiedziałam nigdy wiecej, nie mogę się doczekać powrotu do normalności!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja też skusiłam się na botox pierwszy i ostatni raz, miałam bardzo widoczna lwią zmarszczkę. Pani doktor również upierała się przy tym, że oprócz uczucia ciężkiego czoła i kilku siniaków nic mi nie bedzie. Jestem 7 dzień po zabiegu, dzień w dzień boli mnie głowa, również opadła prawa powieka, powoduję to ból oczodołu. Wstaję rano z podpuchniętymi oczami, mało tego mam uczucie suchości jednego i drugiego oka. Zgadzam się z przedmówczynią, że osłabione zostają też inne mieśnie, nie wiem jak to możliwe. Ale drżą mi ręce i kolana po wysiłku. Powiedziałam nigdy wiecej, nie mogę się doczekać powrotu do normalności!!!!!


 ja jestem 12 dni po i był to pierwszy i ostatni raz. Efekt średni. Tzn. czoło ok, ale co z tego skoro powieki się pomarszczyły? I tak nie mialam dobrych, to jeszcze bardziej oklapły. Czuję się jakoś dziwnie, ale zwalam to na nerwy. W skroniach czasem mi się coś jakby "rusza", oczy zmęczone, uczucie jakbym miala chore zatoki (takie rozpieranie) Ale nie jest to uczucie stałe, tylko takie napady. Mam nadzieję że minie. No cóż..... Za głupotę sie płaci.

----------


## sisi

Mam 35 lat, botoks robilam 3 razy, ostatni okazal pechowy, i nigdy nie powtorze zabiegu.Ostrzyknelam czolo oraz kurze lapki, oraz pod oczami.Po tygodniu, kiedy botoks zaczal dzialac, zaczely sie bole glowy, czolo skronie, taki napierajacy bol, schylanie glowy sprawialo mi trudnosc, bol z czsem przeniosl sie na tyl glowy bol i sztywnosc karkj.Balam sie prowadzic samochod poniewaz mialam spowolniony refleks, nawet wzrok mi sie pogorszyl..wpadalm w jakies dziwne leki, ze zemdleje , slabo mi sie robilo.Oczywiscie mialam tez opuchniete pod oczami oraz opadnieta jedna powieke, na szczescie tylko z rana w ciagu dnia jakos bylo lepie.Meczylam sie jakies t tygodnie, cale szczescie ze nje musialam chodzic do pracy, tylko bylam z dzieckiem w domu, nie bylabym w stanie funkcjonowac.tak naprawde to byla jakas wegetacja te pare tygodni.oczywiscie pytalam moja pania dr.czy to sprawka botoksu ,decydowanie wykluczyla, pytalam czy moze wplywac na uklad nerwowy, nie odpowiedziala tylko oczy zrobila wielkie.Kazala smarowac opuchlizne kremem ze swietlikiem. To jest przerazzjace, ze tak naprawde nje wiadomo kiedy te skutki uboczne sie pojawia, po ktorym botoksie a leksrze nie wiedza co  z tym z zrobic. Dla mnie to byly najgorsze tygodnie, modlilam sie zeby nie bylo gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja robiłam kilka serii i super efekt jest  :Smile:  jak się nie przesadza to uważam ze na prawdę warto.
Zabiegi robiła mi doktor Żukowska z Łodzi i jest to świetna specjalistka moim zdaniem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
W które miejsce miałaś podany botoks i jaką ilość?
Ja po kurzych łapkach odczuwam dziwny ucisk w skroniach. Okulista stwierdził zapalenie spojówek, ale ja nie mam nawet czerwonych oczu. Jestem 6 tygodni po zabiegu. 
UOTE=Jak;48875]Mam 39 lat. Od 32 roku życia robiłam dysport i botox co jakiś czas. Ostatnie ostrzyknięcie (w renomowanym gabinecie prze znanego lekarza) było dla mnie fatalne w skutkach. Po ostrzyknięciu dostałam porażenia nerwów obwodowych- opadnięta powieka i niedomykające się, niemrugające oko, porażenie języka i lewej częsci jamy ustnej- niemożność gryzienia i przeżuwania lewą stroną, to samo z piciem. Twarz z lewej strony opadła łącznie z kącikiem ust, natomiast prawa została wyciągnięta w prawo i do góry (powstał grymas na twarzy). Z uwagi na lewy kącik ust, śliniłam się nagminnie. Dodatkowe objawy to utrata mocy w mięśniach ud i przedramion (przed zastrzykiem chodziłąm na fitness 2-3 razy w tygodniu. Po nie byłam w stanie przejść przez rozgrzewkę), miałam uczucie jakby moje nogi były z betonu. Traciłam czucie w mięsniach, zaczynały drżeć. Było to przerażające doznanie). Miałam problemy ze słuchem- nadwrażliwość na dźwięk i efekt jakby odbijania się dźwięków z jednego ucha do drugiego. Bolały mnie oczy. Miałam nadwrażliwość na światło i migające obrazy (czułam jakbym traciła świadomość, mdlała). Miałam problemy z prowadzeniem samochodu- brak wyczucia odległości- nie mieściłam się w pasach. No i z powodu tak skumulowanych doznań miałam napady lękowe- coś strasznego!
Leczyłam się neurologicznie. Dostałam zestaw leków łącznie z 20 zastrzykami Nivalinu i fizjoterapią. Po 5 miesiącach moja twarz wróciła w 80 procentach do normy. To samo ze słuchem. Po roku objawy ze strony mięśni nóg i przedramion ustąpiły. Twarz po roku wróciła do normy.
Przestrzegam aby dobrze przeanalizować możliwe skutki uboczne zanim zdecydujemy się na ostrzyknięcie. U nas w Polsce nie mówi się otwarcie w gabinetach o możliwych skutkach ubocznych botoxu i dysportu. Próbuje się wmówić, że jedynymi skutkami ubocznymi może być opadająca powieka czy siniaki czyli nic nieznaczące incydenty. O tych prawdziwych, zagrażających zdrowiu a nawet życiu nic się nie wspomina (są zarejestrowane oficjalnie zgony z powodu ostrzyknięć). Natomiast na stronach anglojęzycznych aż buzuje od przerażających historii o których dowiedziałam się dopiero po tym jak mnie się przydarzyło to o czym napisałam. Warto wspomnieć, że po rejestracji leku, wiele lat po bo w 2009 FDA nakazała firmom produkującym botox i dysport dokonać korekty informacji dla pacjentów i firmy przyznały, że zdarza się, że bitulina nie zawsze zostaje tam gdzie powinna ale może przenieść się w inne rejony ciała i najgorsze jest to, że nieznana jest przyczyna (lub ukrywana) tego faktu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! czyli dlaczego i jak migruje do innych partii ciała!!!!!! Warto zastanowić się jeszcze nad jedną sprawą- jeżeli lekarze nie informują nas o tak dramatycznych, możliwych skutkach, my nie mając pojęcia o tym, że to co nam się przydarzyło jest skutkiem ostrzyknięcia botoxem czy dysportem nie jesteśmy w stanie nic z tym faktem zrobić i jesteśmy pozostawieni sami sobie!! Do tego lekarze nie wiedzą jak leczyć i co robić gdy pojawią się poważne skutki uboczne ostrzyknięcia bo naprawdę niewiadomo co robić!!! Czy to nie jest przerażające?
Napisałam to dla zwiększenia świadomości innych kobiet, które bez namysłu poddają się ostrzyknięciom. Efekt botoxu dysportu jest rewelacyjny, sama jestem od niego uzależniona, ale przed następnym zastrzykiem powstrzymuje mnie to przez co przeszłam.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Hej.. Ile tygodni czekalas na ustapienie objawów zwiazanych z oczami i uciskiem w skroniach?




> Mam 35 lat, botoks robilam 3 razy, ostatni okazal pechowy, i nigdy nie powtorze zabiegu.Ostrzyknelam czolo oraz kurze lapki, oraz pod oczami.Po tygodniu, kiedy botoks zaczal dzialac, zaczely sie bole glowy, czolo skronie, taki napierajacy bol, schylanie glowy sprawialo mi trudnosc, bol z czsem przeniosl sie na tyl glowy bol i sztywnosc karkj.Balam sie prowadzic samochod poniewaz mialam spowolniony refleks, nawet wzrok mi sie pogorszyl..wpadalm w jakies dziwne leki, ze zemdleje , slabo mi sie robilo.Oczywiscie mialam tez opuchniete pod oczami oraz opadnieta jedna powieke, na szczescie tylko z rana w ciagu dnia jakos bylo lepie.Meczylam sie jakies t tygodnie, cale szczescie ze nje musialam chodzic do pracy, tylko bylam z dzieckiem w domu, nie bylabym w stanie funkcjonowac.tak naprawde to byla jakas wegetacja te pare tygodni.oczywiscie pytalam moja pania dr.czy to sprawka botoksu ,decydowanie wykluczyla, pytalam czy moze wplywac na uklad nerwowy, nie odpowiedziala tylko oczy zrobila wielkie.Kazala smarowac opuchlizne kremem ze swietlikiem. To jest przerazzjace, ze tak naprawde nje wiadomo kiedy te skutki uboczne sie pojawia, po ktorym botoksie a leksrze nie wiedza co  z tym z zrobic. Dla mnie to byly najgorsze tygodnie, modlilam sie zeby nie bylo gorzej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Czy dolegliwości Ci juz minęły? W które miejsca miałaś wstrzykniety botoks i czy długo borykalas sie problemem bólu głowy i ucisku w skroniach? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. Nawet na maila aneta7882@gmail.com



> Mam 39 lat. Od 32 roku życia robiłam dysport i botox co jakiś czas. Ostatnie ostrzyknięcie (w renomowanym gabinecie prze znanego lekarza) było dla mnie fatalne w skutkach. Po ostrzyknięciu dostałam porażenia nerwów obwodowych- opadnięta powieka i niedomykające się, niemrugające oko, porażenie języka i lewej częsci jamy ustnej- niemożność gryzienia i przeżuwania lewą stroną, to samo z piciem. Twarz z lewej strony opadła łącznie z kącikiem ust, natomiast prawa została wyciągnięta w prawo i do góry (powstał grymas na twarzy). Z uwagi na lewy kącik ust, śliniłam się nagminnie. Dodatkowe objawy to utrata mocy w mięśniach ud i przedramion (przed zastrzykiem chodziłąm na fitness 2-3 razy w tygodniu. Po nie byłam w stanie przejść przez rozgrzewkę), miałam uczucie jakby moje nogi były z betonu. Traciłam czucie w mięsniach, zaczynały drżeć. Było to przerażające doznanie). Miałam problemy ze słuchem- nadwrażliwość na dźwięk i efekt jakby odbijania się dźwięków z jednego ucha do drugiego. Bolały mnie oczy. Miałam nadwrażliwość na światło i migające obrazy (czułam jakbym traciła świadomość, mdlała). Miałam problemy z prowadzeniem samochodu- brak wyczucia odległości- nie mieściłam się w pasach. No i z powodu tak skumulowanych doznań miałam napady lękowe- coś strasznego!
> Leczyłam się neurologicznie. Dostałam zestaw leków łącznie z 20 zastrzykami Nivalinu i fizjoterapią. Po 5 miesiącach moja twarz wróciła w 80 procentach do normy. To samo ze słuchem. Po roku objawy ze strony mięśni nóg i przedramion ustąpiły. Twarz po roku wróciła do normy.
> Przestrzegam aby dobrze przeanalizować możliwe skutki uboczne zanim zdecydujemy się na ostrzyknięcie. U nas w Polsce nie mówi się otwarcie w gabinetach o możliwych skutkach ubocznych botoxu i dysportu. Próbuje się wmówić, że jedynymi skutkami ubocznymi może być opadająca powieka czy siniaki czyli nic nieznaczące incydenty. O tych prawdziwych, zagrażających zdrowiu a nawet życiu nic się nie wspomina (są zarejestrowane oficjalnie zgony z powodu ostrzyknięć). Natomiast na stronach anglojęzycznych aż buzuje od przerażających historii o których dowiedziałam się dopiero po tym jak mnie się przydarzyło to o czym napisałam. Warto wspomnieć, że po rejestracji leku, wiele lat po bo w 2009 FDA nakazała firmom produkującym botox i dysport dokonać korekty informacji dla pacjentów i firmy przyznały, że zdarza się, że bitulina nie zawsze zostaje tam gdzie powinna ale może przenieść się w inne rejony ciała i najgorsze jest to, że nieznana jest przyczyna (lub ukrywana) tego faktu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! czyli dlaczego i jak migruje do innych partii ciała!!!!!! Warto zastanowić się jeszcze nad jedną sprawą- jeżeli lekarze nie informują nas o tak dramatycznych, możliwych skutkach, my nie mając pojęcia o tym, że to co nam się przydarzyło jest skutkiem ostrzyknięcia botoxem czy dysportem nie jesteśmy w stanie nic z tym faktem zrobić i jesteśmy pozostawieni sami sobie!! Do tego lekarze nie wiedzą jak leczyć i co robić gdy pojawią się poważne skutki uboczne ostrzyknięcia bo naprawdę niewiadomo co robić!!! Czy to nie jest przerażające?
> Napisałam to dla zwiększenia świadomości innych kobiet, które bez namysłu poddają się ostrzyknięciom. Efekt botoxu dysportu jest rewelacyjny, sama jestem od niego uzależniona, ale przed następnym zastrzykiem powstrzymuje mnie to przez co przeszłam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Skutki uboczne w postaci bólu kręgosłupa i stawów kiedy mogą się pojawić? Odrazu po zabiegu czy mogą po miesiącu?




> Mam teraz 63 lata. Zawsze dbałam o swój wygląd, więc na 60-te urodziny zafundowałam sobie botox, tym bardziej,że byłam jeszcze czynna zawodowo i zależało mi na młodszej buzi. Miałam "zrobione" kurze łapki koło oczu oraz tzw. lwią zmarszczkę między oczami. Moja twarz rzeczywiście wyglądała lepiej po zabiegu.Powtórzyłam te zabiegi jeszcze trzy razy dokładając sobie likwidacje zmarszczki koło ust..Niby nic się nie działo ale nie do końca. Nie miałam typowych powikłań jak.poduszeczki czy opadniete powieki itd. wygladałam rzeczywiście młodziej ale po nastrzyknieciach miałam inne problemy takie jak- spadek odporności- łapanie infekcji, gryp, zapalenia bakteryjne jelita (biegunki), zapalenie pęcherza oraz pogłębienie się problemów zdrowotnych już wcześniej istniejących(bóle kręgosłupa i stawów). Myślę, że jad kiełbasiany to jednak trucizna, która działa nie tylko miejscowo ale osłabia nasz system immunologiczny, niszczy watrobe itd.bo organizm przez te4-6 miesiecy musi ja wydalić i płaci za to cenę. Może u młodszych pań nie objawia się to tak widocznie. Jestem przekonana, że botox mi szkodził. Teraz dałam sobie spokój, stosuję tylko zabiegi pielęgnacyjne u kosmetyczki, zmarszczki wróciły ale jestem zdrowsza.
> Krystyna

----------


## MartynaS

Dokładnie, najważniejsze to dobry specjalista. Ja wybrałam certyfikowanego lekarza medycyny estetycznej w gabinecie Look-medica w Łodzi dr Adamiak-Kardas. Od pierwszego kontaktu da się wyczuć, że zna się na rzeczy. Dobrze doradzi i najważniejsze, efekt, który uzyskałam jest bardzo naturalny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pisałam już w lutym, do tej pory mam problemy z okiem-piecze i swędzi.Czuję dyskomfort. Lekarz, który robił zabieg,twierdził,że to nie ma nic wspólnego z botoksem i za każda wizytę kazał sobie płacić-jako konsultacja po. Zrobiłam to nieświadomie,poszłam w innej sprawie a skończyło się nieudanym botoksem.Gdybym mogła cofnąć czas.
Policzki mi się trochę opuściły, widzę to po miejscu  gdzie mam pieprzyka.Minęło pół roku i nic nie wraca do stanu sprzed. Nabawiłam się depresji, bóli kręgosłup,wszystko mnie boli przez ten cholerny botoks.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tam nie mam nic do botoksu, ale z umiarem. Poprawiałam wygląd w klinice Dermed u dr Doroty Żukowskiej 2 lata te,mu, potem znowu...wiadomo co kilka miesięcy tzreba poprawić żeby to miało ręce i nogi.
Ust np nigdy bym nie powiekszyła,a le wygładzić zmarszczki jak najbardziej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jeśli chodzi o oczy i ucisk skroni to minęło po 6-7 tygodniach, do tego  ból głowy  całej, brałam tabletki przeciwbólowe, byłam u neurologa, chodziłam na rehabilitacje, masaze rozluźniające mięsnie wokół odcinka szyjnego głowy






> Hej.. Ile tygodni czekalas na ustapienie objawów zwiazanych z oczami i uciskiem w skroniach?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ból oczu i skroni , minął po 6-7 tygodniach od momentu ostrzyknięcia, (kurze łąpki, pod oczami, czoło) aktualnie nie odczuwam już żadnych przykrych dolegliwości, botoks również już ,,puścił". Bardzo się cieszę ze już nic mi nie dolega i przestrzegam...inne kobiety, żeby się dobrze zastanowiły...




> Witam
> Czy dolegliwości Ci juz minęły? W które miejsca miałaś wstrzykniety botoks i czy długo borykalas sie problemem bólu głowy i ucisku w skroniach? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. Nawet na maila aneta7882@gmail.com

----------


## janina48

> W tych wszystkich programach pokazują takie złe skutki botoksu, sama nie wiem czy bym się zdecydowała...


robiłam botox już kilka razy i jestem bardzo zdowolna, z przerażeniem patrzę , gdy już przestaje działać, mogę polceić Beauty Center w Szczecinie, bardzo ładnie uniosły mi się brwi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wszystko może mieć skutki uboczne! Każdy zabieg medycyny estetycznej wiąże się z pewnym ryzykiem dlatego tak ważne jest by korzystać z usług jedynie renomowanych miejsc. Ja botoksuję twarz 2 razy w roku u dr. Stachury i tylko i wyłącznie  niej jednej. Jej ufam, bo jest subtelna nigdy nie przesadziła no i przede wszystkim nigdy nie zrobiła mi żadnej krzywdy. Dziewczyny pamiętajcie, że cena idzie w parze z jakością! Taniej = gorzej. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po dwóch tygodniach od zastosowania botoxu zachorowałam na zapalenie prawego płuca. Zarzywam juz trzeci antybiotyk i jeszcze nie jestem zdrowa. Cały czas mi świszczy w plucu. Odradzam wszystkim i bardzo tego żałuje . Do tego doszły jeszcze strachy że umrę i sama sobie zagotowałam ten los. Nigdy więcej nie powtórzę tego zabiegu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam klinike medycyny estetycznej Angel factory. Jezeli botox to tylko i wylacznie tam. Ja oddaje sie  w rece sprawdzonych i doswiadczonych lekarzy.

----------


## Myszunia

> Polecam klinike medycyny estetycznej Angel factory. Jezeli botox to tylko i wylacznie tam. Ja oddaje sie  w rece sprawdzonych i doswiadczonych lekarzy.


Czy angel factory to dawny beautymed? Kiedys tam chodziłam i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Nie wiem jak jest teraz

----------


## PolecamAngel

> Czy angel factory to dawny beautymed? Kiedys tam chodziłam i byłam bardzo zadowolona. Nie wiem jak jest teraz



 Tak, ma to ten sam właściciel. Jestem pacjentką od samego poczatku. a botox robiłam na lwią zmarszczkę u dra Sidorowicza, polecam! dusza człowiek!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w angel fatory przyjmuja Ci sami lekarze,ktorzy pracowali jeszcze w beautymedzie? Ewentualnie kogo jeszcze  polecacie do zrobienia botoxu, jezeli nie uda mi sie dostac do dr Sidorowicza

----------


## Majka123

ja nikogo takiego nie spotkałam, co miałby skutki uboczne po botoksie. Sama chodzę do Coco-Time we Wrocławiu i tam chodzi wiele Pań na botoks - nigdy nie widziałam, żeby działo się coś złego. Za to każda wychodzi piękna i odmłodzona  :Smile:

----------


## Czterdziecha

po co od razu botoks? nie lepiej stosować profesjonalne kremu? Ok, efekty nie zobaczymy tak szybko, ale jest jakoś tak naturalniej... stosuje kremy Eldan Cosmetics do skóry dojrzałej i naprawdę dają super rezultaty. Do tego stosuje je moja kosmetyczka także to o czymś świadczy.

----------


## marzenakot

Kilka ciepłych słów na pewno mogę napisać o gabinecie Imeiaa i p. Aleksandrze, która prowadzi firmę. Duże wyczucie, wiedza, ludzkie podejście. Nie ma problemów, żeby dogadać się w kwestii finansów, konsultacja jest darmowa, co też na pewno miało duże znaczenie, że właśnie tutaj się wybrałam. Po tej naszej pierwszej rozmowie, już wiedziałam, że właśnie tutaj chcę mieć kwas wstrzykiwany.

----------


## Natalka2775

Polecam botoks u pani doktor Małgorzaty Ornatowskiej w Klinice Bonadea w Krakowie

----------


## madga334s

O zmarszczkach to ja bym mogła książkę napisać swego czasu....tyle ich miałam. Najbardziej mnie denerwowały zmarszczki palacza tak zwane. Na szczęście są już przeszłością. Botox wstrzykuję sobie u dr Agnieszki Ledniowskiej. Dobry fachowiec, zawsze można porozmawiać sobie na temat leczenia, dopytać itp. Warto u nich się na wizytę zapisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Od dłuższego czasu miałam kompleksy związane z zmarszczkami na twarzy. Zdecydowałam się na botoks. Umówiłam się na konsultację ze specjalistą. Nie żałuję swojej decyzji. Serdecznie polecam klinikę Bona Dea. Bardzo dobrzy specjaliści.

----------


## Olek

To ja robiłam botoks ust w AlfaMedycyna w Skoczowie i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Świetni lekarze, którzy znają się na swojej pracy. W ogóle polecam iść na zabieg do lekarza, a nie kosmetyczki.

----------


## julia pole

Dlatego ja osobiście uważam, że lepszy jest kwas hialuronowy, jest zdecydowanie bezpieczniejszy, a i efekty wydają mi się ładniejsze, bardziej naturalne. Ja wypełniałam kurze łapki Regenyalem. Również swojej decyzji nie żałuję  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko że kwas hialuronowy ma zupełnie inne działanie niż botoks, bo wypełnia a botoks paraliżuje mięśnie. Np na lwią zmarszczkę i czoło idealnie nadaje się botoks, sama robiłam baby botoks, czyli mniejszą dawkę. Mam zachowaną mimikę, zmarszczki są spłycone. Zabiegi z kwasem stosuję na zmarszczki wokół ust. Polecam lekarkę Magdę Tyc Tykę z mttestetica w Krakowie, profesjonalny gabinet, dobrzy specjaliści i wysokiej jakości produkty. Chodzi tam też moja mama i siostra, nigdy nie miałyśmy żadnych powikłań po zabiegach.

----------


## sylwinna

botoks robię od 10 lat u dr. Bohdana Potockiego i nigdy nie miałam żadnych powikłań. Od czasu do czasu zdarzy się siniak, ale po kilku dniach znika. Z tego co piszecie może to zalezy od organizmu???? i od rodzaju użytego preparatu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

klinika Dermed i dr Dorota żukowska u której juz kilkakrotnie wstrzykiwałam botoks wszystko mi wyjasniła, wiadomo że sa skutki uboczne ale jak się źle coś zrobi dlatego warto poszukac dobrej kliniki a nie odwiedzać pierwszy lepszy gabinet kosmetyczny bo taniej . Ja żadnych skutków ubocznych nie mam, nie zaobserwowałam, ja sobie chwale

----------


## emilia254

skutki uboczne powstają bardzo często, jeśli trafimy na złą klinikę. dlatego przed zabiegiem tak wazne jest sprawdzenie wszystkich informacji i opinii. nie zawsze trzeba się decydować na botox, można uzyć jakiś kwasów. takie rozwiązanie mnie osobiście zaproponowano w klinice scm estetic w moim rodzinnym krakowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakiś czas temu pisałam tutaj o skutkach ubocznych, widzę ze w tej chwili tu jest miejsce dla reklamy gdzie dobrze z
Zrobić Botoks, chce dodać ze równueż byłam na zabiegu w renomowanej klinice u znanej Pani Doktor która 
Ma dobre opinie, a mimo to skutki uboczne były i nigdy juz nie  zdecyduje na Botox, 
Wiec wniosek nasuwa się sam renomowana klinika i wychwalana pod niebiosa Doktor nie są gwarantem że skutków ubocznych nie będzie , jestem o tym przekonana !!! Ale teraz jest taka moda 
I szał ze dziewczyny zrobią wszystko żeby sobie go wstrzyknąć

----------


## Marti1985

Witam.
Chciałabym podzielić się z Wami tym co mnie spotkało po wstrzyknięciu botoksu.
Zacznę od tego ze cierpiałam na migreny , poszłam do Pani neurolog która zaproponowała mi botoks , powiedziała ze jest to bardzo skuteczna metoda dość kosztowna niestety ale ona jest zwolenniczka i wszystkich by leczyła botoksem. Po dwóch tygodniach zdecydowałam się na zabieg , zrobiłam go 20 grudnia . Wstrzyknięto mi 200 jednostek botuliny w głowę , skronie, szyje, lwia zmarszczkę i kaptury bo podobno taki jest schemat okucia w przypadku migren. 1600 zł kosztował mnie ten zabieg.
Po kilku dniach po wstrzyknięciu botoksu zaczął się horror... omdlenia w pracy, złe samopoczucie, bezsilność,nie mogłam utrzymać głowy bo mięśnie w szyji zostały bardzo osłabione, zawroty i szumy w głowie, pogorszyło mi się widzenie , drętwienia,szczękościsk, mój układ nerwowy jest w stanie tragicznym mam jakieś drgawki , leki tego nie da się opisać...
Dwa razy wylądowałam w szpitalu. Przez dwa tygodnie tylko leżałam.
 Mamy dzisiaj 28 styczeń a ja ciagle na zwolnieniu lekarskim i co jest najgorsze nie ma poprawy . Boli mnie okropnie szyja , mam jeszcze większe migreny i jestem w bardzo złym stanie ...od lekarza do lekarza i nikt nie wie jak pomoc... ortopeda powiedział ze muszę chodzić na rehabilitacje żeby rozluźnić ta szyje a z reszta dolegliwości nic nie można zrobić....
jak można zaufac lekarzom którzy zapewniają ze jest to zabieg bezinwazyjny... i nie ma skutków ubocznych ...szczególnie przy takiej dawcę...lekarz bez żadnego wstrzyknięcia małej dawki , nie sprawdzając czy ktoś jest na to może uczulony, wstrzykuje tyle botuliny..nie dziwie się ze tyle osób zmarło po wstrzyknięciu botoxu
. Pani doktor która mi to robiła przyznała się tylko do tego ze miała 1 pacjentkę która miała podobne problemy z szyja i potem nie wstrzykiwała botoksu w szyje a teraz znowu zaczęła bo była na szkoleniu żeby jednak to robić  i padło na mnie.
Takich przypadków ze zadziałałyby na cały  organizm nie słyszała.... 
Dziwne skoro tyle lat zajmuje się ta botulina...a tyle osób nawet po maleńkich dawkach tak cierpi i opisuje swoje dolegliwości.
To jest okaleczanie ludzi... ja wesoła pozytywnie nastawiona poszłam do niej bo zaufałam jej w pewien sposób  i uwierzcie ze naprawdę zastanawiałam się czy iść czy nie... bo droga ta terapia ale myśle sobie jeżeli ma pomoc i jest to bezinwazyjne spróbuje ...to teraz jestem zupełnie inna osoba ... smutna, przygnębiona , wykończona tym ciągłym złym samopoczuciem...nie mogę normalnie funkcjonować i żyć...
Chyba mogę dziękować Bogu ze wogole to przeżyłam bo pierwsze dwa tygodnie to normalnie myślałam ze umieram....
Ostrzegam Was przed tego typu zabiegami bo naprawdę mogą one zniszczyć życie . 
Próbujcie innych metod bo botoks to trucizna i nikomu tego nie polecam. 
Dziwie się tylko ze lekarze neurolodzy są tak bezmyślni i nie liczą się ze zdrowiem i życiem innych ludzi....
Mam tylko nadzieje i pozostaje mi wierzyć ze moje dolegliwości będą ustępowały bo w innym przypadku będzie tragedia....
Opisuje to żebyście nie musieli przechodzić przez taki horror co ja.
Ostrzegam Was !!!!!

----------


## Anywhere

botoks to jest trucizna jak najbardziej ;/ dlatego jak ja no zastanawiałam się nad poprawą zmarszczek to od booksu odeszłam . Są inne nieinwazyjne metody , takie jak chociażby wampirzy lifting z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego ( jestem po takim zabiegu i bardzo dziękuję pani dr Monice Dzięgielewskiej ). Tu jest wykorzystywana nasza własna krew , która poddawana jest wirowaniu i jakos tam te osocza sa oddzielane czy jakoś tak.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sama botoxu to bym sobie na pewno nie wstrzykiwała! Bałabym się. Na taki zabieg też warto udać się do specjalisty. Osobiście chodzę na botox do klinikazawodny.pl/medycyna-estetyczna-i-kosmetologia/botox/ - efekt kjest świetny. Ja tylko wypełniam zmarszczki więc nie ma złego efektu, ale moja skóra wygląda na znaczni ebardzej gładką i młodą. Sama czuję się znacznie młodsza!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli robisz takie rzeczy u specjalistów, to nie ma żadnych skutków ubocnzych. ja się pozbywałam zmarszczek w Euro-Klinice i nie było żadnych problemów. Także polecam wybrac dobrego lekarza i na pewno będzie wszystko jak należy :Smile:  Powodzenia!

----------


## Ola Puza

Dlatego ja zdecydowałam się na wypełnienie zmarszczek kwasem hialuronowym. Czytałam juz wcześniej komentarz od tej pani co miała porażenie nerwowe. masakra  :Frown:  Ja byłam ostrzyknieta kwasem hialuronowym Restylane, też sie zastanawiałam, ale.. co mnie przekonało do zabiegu: przede wszystkim rejestracja w FDA.- żeby mieć rejestrację tutaj, trzeba spełniać na prawdę restrykcyjne przepisy. następnym faktem było to, ze zostało nim przeprowadzone 30 mln zabiegów.

----------


## Nonkka

Dużo mniej inwazyjny jest kwas hialuronowy.Ja miałam powiększane usta kwasem Restylane i efekt jest super, jest przede wszystkim naturalnie, a to mi chodziło  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dużo mniej inwazyjny jest kwas hialuronowy.Ja miałam powiększane usta kwasem Restylane i efekt jest super, jest przede wszystkim naturalnie, a to mi chodziło



Zgadzam się w 100%. Dużo lepszym rozwiązaniem jest kwas hialuronowy, jest znany organizmowi, nie to co botoks. A co do wypełniacza Restylane, to faktycznie bardzo dobry produkt. U siostry w gabinecie med. estetycznej głównie na nim pracują.

----------


## Chemland_pl

To prawda, jeżeli już planujesz taki zabieg, to w grę wchodzi wybór dobrej kliniki której możesz zaufać i na początek kwas hialuronowy, ale o tym decyduje już lekarz prowadzący, to jego zapytaj o szczegóły czy warto i co okaże się skuteczne w Twoim przypadku.

----------


## Jasser Tomasz

Tylko kwas hialuronowy. Szczególnie warto się przyjrzeć nowościom na rynku. Tak jak Saypha nowa marka. Uwaga, jest tylko dla lekarzy. To ma bardzo ważne znaczenie z punktu widzenia jakości preparatu. Generalnie liga premium.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałem o sayphi. Nowa marka croma jestem ciekawa pierwszych opinii. To że dla lekarzy, w końcu!

----------


## fachura

Również polecam kwas hialuronowy Saypha. Nie chce reklamować naszej kliniki ale u nas to nr 1 ze względu na certyfikaty FDA. Bezpieczeństwo przede wszystkim.

----------


## PaulinaM

Ojj botoksu bym sobie nigdy nie zaaplikowała. Ja już słyszałamo róznych bardzo przykrych przypadkach Nie no masakra.  Dlatego ja wcześniej wiedząc o tym wybrałam się na zabieg Wampirzego liftingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Wszystko bezinwazyjne, wykorzystane osocze. No może z początku jak sie jest w tych kropkach czerwonych to się troszke przerażająco wygląda ale serio warto :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skutków ubocznych się nie boje ale mi się efekt bardzo nie podoba. To jest takie creepy. Na małe zmarszczki nie ma sensu, lepiej zrobić wypełnienia kwasem hialuronowym.  Na razie zrobiłam sobie mezoterapię saypha rich i to zupełnie wystarczyło. Jeśli zmarszczki będą się pogłębiać z wiekiem, to dopóki nie wymyślą nowych rzeczy wybieram kwasy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zdecydowanie kwasy nie botoks. ewentualnie osocze. lasery. cokolwiek. byle nie toksyna

----------


## trop

We wszystkim trzeba umieć zachować umiar. Z botoxem również można przesadzić. Warto słuchać rad fachowców, co do częstotliwości i potrzeby wykonania zabiegu. Z pewnością taką fachową poradę uzyskacie w Klinice Zawodny w Szczecinie. Podchodzą do klientek z wyjątkowym zaangażowaniem i profesjonalizmem. Polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest kwas hialuronowy i poszłaby w tym kierunku. Ja sama miałam wypełniane zmarszczki kwasem hialuronowym Restylane i efekt jest naprawdę zadowalający  :Wink:

----------


## Some Story

Ja jeszcze też dodam, że dużo powikłań, jest tak na prawdę z powodu albo niekompetencji/ brak uprawnień lekarza albo źle dobranego preparatu. I trzecia też bardzo ważna rzecz to odpowiednia higiena. Przy tym ostatnim sa teraz bardzo fajne zestawy Custom Pack od Restylane.

----------


## Julka Lubecka

ja akurat miałam inny zabieg niz kwas. ja jestem zabiegu wampirzego liftingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Mogłam sobie pozwolić na taki zabieg ze względu na dobre wyniki krwi  :Wink:

----------


## Kropelka88

> ja akurat miałam inny zabieg niz kwas. ja jestem zabiegu wampirzego liftingu w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka. Mogłam sobie pozwolić na taki zabieg ze względu na dobre wyniki krwi


Miałam zabieg w tej klinice i bardzo osobiście polecam ze względu na profesjonalizm i na prawdę dobre wykonanie zabiegu. Dodam, ze nie każdy potrafi. Są gabinet gdzie  potrafią zmaścić robotę po całości. Tak tutaj przypadku wymienionej kliniki jest zupełnie inaczej, tak jak wspomniałam - profesjonalizm.  Chce tutaj tez wybrac się na zabieg blefaroplastyki.

----------


## Mania74

Powiem tak, jak lekarze niektórzy pracuja na złej jakości preparatach, albo np w ogóle udajemy sie do kosmetyczki ? ( Sic!) to wtedy są różnego rodzaju skutki uboczne, najlepiej robić taki zabieg w profesjonalnych gabinetac. Ja miałam zabieg w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka i bardzo polecam ze względu na czystość, higienę podczas zabiegu oraz super preparat, który rewelacyjnie wygładził mi lwią zmarszczkę  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam 34 jak zrobiłam sobie botoks. Tuż przed świetami Bożego Narodzenia. Tydzień później byłam bardzo chora. Miałam mdłości. Byłam osłabiona. Moje mięśnie drżały po najmniejszym wysiłku. Miałam wrażenie ciężkiej grypy. Od grypy odróżniał ten stan brak objawów infekcji. Schudłam sporo, choć jestem szczupła osoba. To, co opisują niektóre z Was jest prawdą. Renoma gabinetu nie jest gwarancją braku efektów ubocznych- tak samo jak nie ma wpływu na Ich wystąpienie Np po zażyciu popularnego leku to czy go wypisał lekarz POZ czy specjalista. Moje mięśnie jeszcze teraz 2 lata po zabiegu nie wróciły do pełnej sprawności. Mój zabieg robiłam u jednejgo z najlepszych specjalistów. I co z tego? Ano nic...

----------


## Patrycja443

Dobrze wykonany zabieg wygładzania zmarszczek botoxem nie powoduje drastycznych skutków ubocznych. Polecam wykonywać zabieg w renomowanym ośrodku. Akademia Medycyny Estetycznej Ursynów to miejsce gdzie wykonują zabiegi na światowym poziomie, nigdy mnie nie zawiedli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam 34 jak zrobiłam sobie botoks. Tuż przed świetami Bożego Narodzenia. Tydzień później byłam bardzo chora. Miałam mdłości. Byłam osłabiona. Moje mięśnie drżały po najmniejszym wysiłku. Miałam wrażenie ciężkiej grypy. Od grypy odróżniał ten stan brak objawów infekcji. Schudłam sporo, choć jestem szczupła osoba. To, co opisują niektóre z Was jest prawdą. Renoma gabinetu nie jest gwarancją braku efektów ubocznych- tak samo jak nie ma wpływu na Ich wystąpienie Np po zażyciu popularnego leku to czy go wypisał lekarz POZ czy specjalista. Moje mięśnie jeszcze teraz 2 lata po zabiegu nie wróciły do pełnej sprawności. Mój zabieg robiłam u jednejgo z najlepszych specjalistów. I co z tego? Ano nic...


Bardzo proszę o kontakt ...ja też zrobiłam sobie podobne piekło i wzięłam botox  ...żle się czuje i nie wiem co zrobić ze sobą do jakiego lekarza iść co brać nikt mi nie jest w stanie pomóc....błędne koło ....żle widzę, nie słyszę boli mnie twarz i moje mięśnie są napięte drżące ....błagam o namiary lekarza albo choć nazwę leku....  stgb@op.pl

----------


## Lejdis

Jak jest sie ostrzykiwanym dobrym preparatem to jest w porządku. Ja miałam ostrzykiwanie botoksem na zmarszczki na czole i jest wszystko okay. A trafiłam tez  wbardzo dobre ręce bo miałam zabieg w gabinecie Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie.

----------


## Magda34

Nie jestem zwolenniczką botoksu, nawet dobrze wykonany zabieg zniekształca twarz. Preferuje tradycyjne zabiegi kosmetyczne. Najlepsze zabiegi oferuje salon Dolce Vita Eksperci Urody. Polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałam zabieg 2 tygodni temu w Klinice La  Beaute Warszawa, na dzień dzisiejszy mam:
Problem z mimiką twarzy, problem z jedzeniem, asymetria ust, problem z mówieniem,  bóle głowy , unikam rodziny i przyjaciół każdy pyta co mi się stało. Mam tylko jedno marzenie jak najszybciej tego się pozbyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

[QUOTE=szczypiorek;68635]ja regularnie co 6 miesiecy wstrzykuje sobie botox odkad skonczylam 31 lat i jestem ogromna fanka tego zabiegu. Nigdy nie wystapily u mnie zadne skutki uboczne, dzieki temu ze zostalam o nich poinformowana podczas pierwszej wizyty i stosowalam sie do wszystkich zalecen mojego lekarza  :Smile:  Efekty są fantastyczne, zmarszczki na czole w ogole sie nie rysuja, do tego wyglada to bardzo naturalnie. Nikt z moich znajomych nawet nie podejrzewa ze wykorzystuje dobrodziejstwa medycyny estetycznej  :Smile:  Uwazam ze efekty zabiegu zaleza od lekarza ktory je wykonuje. Ja jestem bardzo zadowolona z mojego, jest bardzo dokladny i mam do niego pelne zaufanie. To dr Krzysztof Miracki z kliniki beautymed, bardzo go polecam, jak botox to tylko u niego  :Smile: [/QUOTE

Hehehe, ona nie miała powikłań bo doktor ja uprzedził ???????? zabawne jak te wyprasowane gęby są pewne, że ludzie są tacy głupi i nie wiedzą, już my znamy te wasze dobre geny hihi.. naiwna jesteś

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Miałam zabieg 2 tygodni temu w Klinice La  Beaute Warszawa, na dzień dzisiejszy mam:
> Problem z mimiką twarzy, problem z jedzeniem, asymetria ust, problem z mówieniem,  bóle głowy , unikam rodziny i przyjaciół każdy pyta co mi się stało. Mam tylko jedno marzenie jak najszybciej tego się pozbyć.


No to uzbruj się w cierpliwość, czasem powikłania zostają na długie lata, ja jestem 5 lat po feralnym zastrzyku, okolice oczu nigdy nie doszły do stanu wyjściowego, atrofia mięśni okrężnych, także ten.. życzę powodzenia..

----------

